# How big was your first deer?



## WingedShooter7

last year was my first year hunting i Shot a 5 by 5 muley in my home state of good old South Dakota.

LOCK N LOAD :sniper:


----------



## Camo

4 point about 140 lbs


----------



## spoiler92

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2992

This is the first deer I ever shot. It was a 5x5 whitetail, about 140 or better class.


----------



## djleye

4 x 4 whitetail. Biggest one to date!!


----------



## buckseye

45 lb fawn doe about 35 years ago.... 8)

or should I say fawn do... :lol: (fondue)....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

6x5 Muley, with rifle. And a 6x5 whitetail in valvet, on my second day ever bow hunting. :lol:


----------



## bratlabs

yearling doe 20 yrs. ago, she looked bigger in the woods then in my dads truck. I can still remember every detail, what a day.


----------



## Chris Schulz

60 pound nubby buck. dropped that sucker in his tracks. It was nice that the people who own the land that borders our drove him right to me.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

A nice mature doe which has probably been my most memorable hunt to this day.


----------



## dpx814

5X5, great body, with the 'ol dirty30, open sites. Upset my dad pretty bad as he had him in the scope of his 30-06 and was ready to pull the trigger when I dropped him.....


----------



## WingedShooter7

nice man it must have been hard to shoot it open sights


----------



## dpx814

It wasn't too bad, got it broadside running about 50 yds in front of me back in our pasture. I used that gun for my first three years until I bought my Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow .270 when I was 18. The gun is my Uncle's and he uses it every year and I still use it every now and then when I'm in the thicker brush around our swamp.


----------



## zogman

Buckseye,
I may of shot your deers twin brother. It was a button buck about 50lbs. Execept the year was 1963. Holy Moly am I really this old. :lol: It took till 1970 to get a buck worth mounting, I mean hang on the wall :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100

A doe on the coldest day on the Sunday of the first weekend. I missed her twice, each shot being progressively farther away. The third was right before she was about to hop over a ridge I squeezed one off and she crumpled. It took awhile to register, but I realized what I did and ran out to see the results. Right through the neck, died instantly, at about 175 yards on a dead run. She wasn't huge, but I will never, ever forget that day. :beer:


----------



## buckseye

zogman,
I hunted meat only until 1987 when one day I watched a beautiful white racked deer run from grove to grove, escaping the pushers on a drive. He ran closer and closer, each grove he disappeared into he would suddenly appear out the other end even closer than before, I knew I had only one shot as he would cross a fence. As he drew near the fence I put the cross hairs where I figured his body would land after jumping the fence. In less than a blink of a eye he was there flying through the air, I steadied my aim and let her go when his feet hit the ground. The magnificent pearl antlered buck had taken a round through the chest and was going down fast. He ran to a nearby grove of trees and gave his ghost to all of us buck hunters everywhere. I love the thrill of seeing a huge buck unaware of my presence, it seems to fulfill some ancient mystic passion for the hunt.


----------



## huntingtim08

4x4 whitetail basket rack


----------



## MattS

A 3x3 Mulie thought he was a giant until my younger brother shot a 165 class whitetail a quarter mile away from my stand. Both deer killed the same morning Mine taste better anyways

MattS


----------



## Draker16

fawn with the rifle


----------



## WingedShooter7

y are all of you shooting fawns?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Dusty05

Got a world class Boon & Crockett whitetail doe, great width between the ears. Got her with my grandpa's trusty 40 year old 16 gauge. And it still shoots great today.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

A big ol 6x6 feild dressed 200lbs one old deer he was all gray, no brown to him. Man what a hunt.


----------



## buckseye

> y are all of you shooting fawns?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


because we were fawns and there were no special seasons for kids in the good old days. We walked 10-12 miles a day pushing deer to the adults, we were very lucky to get a decent shot or even see a deer. There were no deer then compared to these days and kids these days need special seasons to get one anyway, I don't think many youth of today have a clue what hunting is all about. And they aren't going to learn much on websites other than how to ***** and moan when someone else has a good day. :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7

alright then :roll:


----------



## ND decoy

HUGE ears. A muley doe shot in one of the deepest holes I have ever seen in the bad lands. It took me a couple of hours to get her packed out. I learned a great lesson that day, there are a lot of does closer to the road.


----------



## Jiffy

Oh boy, I could have fun with some of you on this thread but I won't.

Hey buckseye and zogman, I believe that I am the next "oldest" poster on this thread. I am not quite as old as you two but.....then again, who is????? Just kidding guys....I think you guys are good people. :wink:

However, when I was 12. My dad and I spotted a nice 4x4 buck that bedded down in a little cattail slough. I always carried my BB-gun with my dad when he was hunting deer. I guess he just wanted to teach me hunter's safety... I now know he was "testing" me.

Anyway, he said: "How about we go out there and see if we can get that guy." I was pumped!!! I grabbed my BB-gun and bolted out of the front seat.

When I got out I was waiting for awhile and was wondering what was taking my Dad so long. I walked around the corner of the pickup and there he was. Instead of holding just his usual 760 .270 Rem....he was also holding my Grandfather's .222 600 Rem.

He said...and I will never forget it: "I think you might need this." I was happier than a 10 peckerd Hoot Owl. I couldnt believe it!!!

He handed me the rifle and I accepted it with great appreciation!!! I was finally going to carry a "real rifle".

I loaded and put a round in the chamber (just like we had practiced many times).....only this time was for real!! I couldnt believe it... I was hunting "with a real rifle"..with my dad. It was the best feeling anybody could ever experience!!!

As we approached the little slough my dad said " I will go through the middle and you go off to the right and sit on that hill." I quickly did as I was told and as I was on my way he said "When he comes out." "Let him have it." I could not believe what was happening!!! It was awesome!!

My Dad was actually going to let me shoot a deer....I was in heaven!!!

I got settled in and my Dad started to walk the slough. As soon as he stepped in the buck got up.......

Have any of you ever been in a situation were time goes into "slow motion?" Well, this was one of those times. All I can remember is flipping the saftey off...leading the deer...and slowly pulling the trigger.

The retort and the recoil "set me for a loop".....when I recoved, all I can remember was my Dad yelling at the top of his lungs..."YOU GOT HIM".

It is the BEST memory I have....I will never forget it as long as I live.

Yah, he was not the biggest buck...and yah, my Dad put his tag on him.

However, he gave me the BEST memory I will ever remember. To this day, I will not forget it.

Take a kid hunting......and yah, even though it is questionable on the way he did it.....I think some things may be more important than the legallity of things....take care guys....latter!!!


----------



## ND decoy

Jiffy,

That is a great story.


----------



## buckseye

Jiffy... great story, hunting with my Dad and family and friends are some of my best memories. My fawndo jumped up in front of me while I was walking through a small thicket after several miles of nothing. I pulled up the old single shot 410 with slug and let'er rip, danged if I didn't hit it in the heart. I was so proud I dragged the deer with me over a mile to the end of the walk.


----------



## mallard

A medium size 4X4 around 160 lbs.


----------



## DeltaBoy

My fist deer was a doe. She had two young ones with her and they screamed when I shot her. Scared the shiz out of me and then my Dad said I had to drink a small cup of deer blood after I shot it. He even had the cup full and ready after we cleaned the deer. I didn't drink the blood...


----------



## MOSSBACK

My first deer was a 1x2 buck, I was so proud of that deer, I got him after school on a tuesday it was 22 years ago but I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

My first deer...

The first deer I shot was my dad's doe last year, but I don't like to think of that as MY first deer. We both just shot at it while it was on the run.

*MY* first _buck_...

It was late at night, we were just going to leave the stand any minute, and I leaned over the wall of the deer stand, the buck was standing in a pile of grain, I took one shot and it ran and fell about 100 yards away in a field. It was beautiful. Haven't figured out yet how to put a picture up on here. All of my pictures have to many Kbs or too many pixels.

4X5-never weighed the body, but got 59 lbs. of de-boned meat out of it.

><> erica ><>


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Well, I still haven't been able how to fit a picture in my profile, but I have a photo gallery with pictures of my first buck and some duck hunting pictures.


----------



## WingedShooter7

i saw your deer pretty sweet^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ndhonkerhunter

120 class 5x5 about 5 years ago, my biggest to date. Hopefully I can change that this year.


----------



## younggun

well my first buck was actually 2 bucks in the same shot both through the neck I was on stand and a bunch of people were driving this piece of brush and 1 nice 5x5 ran out and stopped so i got the scope right on the white of his neck and just before i shot another 4x4 ran behind him and i didn't realize it and fired the 5x5 went down and i saw something moving in the background turns out i had hit the other buck right in the neck also it was a good through and through if i do say so myself luckily my dad had a buck tag and we went home pretty happy lol boy that .270 packs a punch lol


----------



## WingedShooter7

wow nice ^^^


----------



## rich

My first deer was a 6 point whitetail buck...135lbs field dressed. I was 16 years old and it was my third year hunting with my Dad. I remember it like it happened yesterday. 16 guage mossberg....40 yard shoot.....first shot dropped him right in his tracks....


----------



## WingedShooter7

do slugs pack more punch than normal shells???


----------



## MSG Rude

I am 37 years old and got my first deer yesterday. Little thing, 55 lbs on the scale at the processor's place. I can not wait to take my son.

My old man never took us boys out at all for nothing. Everything I have learned I have either learned on my own or here on this web site.

Since I have been stationed up here I have learned some pheasent, (Still can't spell the dang thing), duck and goose hunting and I just got and cleaned my first deer yesterday and I feel like a 13 year old boy who just got his first kiss out behind the barn!

My son is 10 and loves to go out with me and I will teach him everything I learn (Might take an afternoon or so) and I hope and pray that he carries it on with his kids.

No matter how big my biggest ever is, the first is always the sweetest.


----------



## buckseye

Congrats SFC Rude... 33 years ago I got my first deer and will never forget how big a thrill it was and still is.


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah my dad has taught me everything i know about hunting! 8)


----------



## MSG Rude

Thank you buckseye.

:beer:


----------



## opossum14

my first deer was about a 100 lb. doe
later that season i got my first buck - a 4x3 with a 15 inch spread
(both white-tails)
:sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7

8) nice man 8)


----------



## 1shotWonder

small 4x4 buck on the last day I had to hunt in the season.


----------



## WingedShooter7

how many shots^?


----------



## goldhunter470

I first went deer hunting with the inlaws in 2000. I hadn't put in for a tag so I just walked. I thought it was pointless to go hunting and not be able to shoot at anything so I got my tag the next year. I had maybe one too many Budweisers on Friday night so 6AM on Sat. was pretty tough. Anyway, we got out of the field and had just finished our first walk. My brother in law had shot a real nice 4x4, 19" spread with a shotgun. As we got to the end of the trees 3 deer ran towards us from another tree line. Took 2 shots and shot a REAL small button buck in front of the hind quarters. We then started walking the tree line across the road. A couple of does ran out into the field about 300-350 yards out. Put my scope on her and pulled the trigger. Heard that awful empty "click". Forgot to put a round in. I then loaded up and took my shot. She dropped instantly. Hit her about half way up the neck in the spine. Seemed like forever to walk out to her. It was my most successful day deer hunting, and as you can see I haven't forgot anything!! Sorry! :beer:


----------



## confusedsoul

Hey all! Well, my first buck is the biggest buck I have ever shot. Not huge, but I am more than happy with it. I still don't even have it mounted yet and its been probably 3-4 years! However, I do have pics for your enjoyment! The first one is a picture of the rack itself. The 2nd picture is of two points towards the base which I do not know if they count. Without them, it is a 4x4 and with them it would be a 6x4 or 6x5. The third picture is of the whole rack with a cd at the base to show a somewhat size to the whole thing. It is a whitetail rack, but I'm sure you'll be able to tell by the pictures.


























Thanks for looking, and more details if you want!


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah its a 6by4 man nice buck


----------



## Niles Short

one inch at least to count or score


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah pretty much


----------



## purepower

5x5 whitetail wasnt xtremely big wasnt small tho.....its still that deer that sticks in my head since me and my grandpa made a huge bond when i shot that first deer.


----------



## WingedShooter7

ya thats always good...i like hunting with my grandpa, cause my days with him are numbered so anytime i can go hunting with him i will.


----------



## purepower

i know what you mean but if it wasnt for our love of hunting and my willingness to take him i bet hed be in the grave by now.


----------



## WingedShooter7

oh ic my grandpa is really into hunting hes been doing it since he was my age he always tells these cool stories about him hunting and stuff.


----------



## weatherly

First deer was a large mule deer doe in SE MT about 30 years ago. Can still remember the draw she was in, the rifle and the the long drag back to camp and all the wild turkeys. My father, brother and I were hunting with a friend of my Dad's and his family. We finally talked Dad's friend (now close to 70 yrs old) into accompanying us to SK this fall for some goose hunting. I am sure the look on my face during that hunt 30 yrs ago was much the same as his one of the mornings when we had 160 birds on the ground by 10 am and had to quit shooting. Outdoor experiences make for some memorable times and wonderful bonds.


----------



## WingedShooter7

ya i know waht u mean man

how many points was your deer?


----------



## billyclark

bout a 180 pound 5 point ... shot broad side ith 7mm wsm. just destroyed front shoulder


----------



## ohio

i got my first deer with a gun when i was 9 it was a mature doe (150) and my first deer with a bow i got when i was 14 he was an 8 point and lets just say thats how i gopt hooked on tink's deer lures


----------



## WingedShooter7

are you saying he was a 4by4 or a 8by8?


----------



## ohio

4 by 4


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah thats what i thought cause yeah


----------



## joebobhunter4

i got my first buck last year...
needless to say it was my grandpas tag... but...

well we had been huntin for quite a while and i had some shots but hadnt hit one... and finally the last mornin we seen a 4x4 muley walkin with 3 does

we finally seen them go into the trees and bed down

well we went behind the trees and started walkin... he jumped up and my grandpa says "shot heem shoot heem!"

i pick my .260 up boom hit him right in the heart... thna he starts runnin... (i thought i missed) but i keep shootin... and i cocked the level to fast and the damn thing caught the shell and got jammed :evil:

so first reaction was..."give the gun to grandpa" so i did and he fixed it and gave it back... well at about 200 yards he was standin on the hill i think he was bout to fall over ne ways but i settles in on a near by fence post and let him have it... and boy you shoulda seen me jump... the farmer whos land it was on was watchin with binocs... and he said he thought i jumped about 5 feet in the air... i was so proud seeing that buck rollin down the hill

ill never forget that moment and im glad that i was with my grandpa at that moment because i felt like i was on top of the world!


----------



## WingedShooter7

nice man!


----------



## swift

My first was a 3x3 whitetail that dressed at 89 pounds. It was at Ft Hood Texas I was 14. I still remember it like it was yesterday. Deer down there just don't get the weight on them like up here.


----------



## Ande8183

My first deer was a 4x4 with a 20" spread. I can still remember it like it was yesterday. It was about an hour after sunrise, and tired from the previous day's hunt I did not want to do any more walking. My brother convinced me to go on this walk, and luckily so because that is when I got him. It seems like things have a way of working out like that.

It gives me a chill everytime I read someone else's first deer story, because I can remember how happy I was when I got my first deer. For as long as I can remember, hunting has been a way of life, and it is all thanks to my family and friends. Without them, I would not be able to enjoy the great outdoors. Sometimes we may not see eye to eye, but when we get out hunting or fishing all differences or problems are set aside. I just have to say, thanks dad for sharing your passion with me. Some day I will teach my kids just as you have done for me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

1974 I was 14.

Two friends and I were walking through a bean field in September. I had forgotten my rifle and had a Colt .357 with a 4" barrel only. I was walking one of the boys to his stand when a spike got up 10 feet in front of me and was headin for the swamp. I made the luckiest shot of my life and dropped him at about 50 yards with the second shot - right in the back of the neck.

I too, will never forget that one.


----------



## cooner_jeff

nubber buck. i was 10. i snuck out to the woods after school to hunt with my dad and grandpa in 'the hole'. right before dark, here he comes. i shot him with a winchester 94 in .32 special. my grandpa had bought the gun off a drunk, got his first deer with it. my dad got his first with it. then me. my sister got her first with it 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Remington 7400

> Got a world class Boon & Crockett whitetail doe, great width between the ears. Got her with my grandpa's trusty 40 year old 16 gauge. And it still shoots great today.


I hear that, execept I got my first Boone & Crocket doe with a Remington 700 in .243. She ran about 20 yards and fell over dead. I was 12 years old.


----------



## Chuck Smith

My first deer was a button buck that weighed in at a huge.....50lbs if I was lucky in the fall of 1992.

It was a drive and everyone saw me shoot it. They watched it get up and run towards me....the first shot I was about 5 yards behind it.....second shot was about 2 feet behind it.....third shot dropped it in its tracks....good old 12 ga.


----------



## roostman

My first deer no lie was a 160 pound doe dressed out, she was huge it was 22 years ago and haven't come close to shooting a doe even close to that big, even half the bucks over the years didn't body up to this doe. :beer:


----------



## huntrapper

i shot a wapper of it was 138 and had double brow tines and was pattled like a moose :beer:


----------



## dlip

I killed my first deer after my 7th season. I had taken two shots in those years and both were at does, both were misses. I hadn't seen a buck while I was hunting in all that time, but I wasn't going to give up, and I wasn't going to kill my first deer anywhere but where my grandpa took me on my first hunt. I got out there the opening morning, forgot to set my alarm clock, and woke up at 7:00, which was sun up. I threw on my thermals, threw on my parka, my pants, grabbed my gun and headed down through the pasture. I walked that same old path I had taken since the first time I ever went. I walked as quickly as I could while still being quiet. I hopped the fence on to the neighbors property, walked down the trail to my spot through an open pasture between tree lines, and managed to spook 5 does that were bedded down already. I got setup, and maybe 15 minutes later, I heard footsteps and some branches break over on the pond dam in the trees, and figured it was the beaver that turned it into a slough. But, just to be ready, I went ahead and hunkered down real low, and put my binoculars over on the tree line. Sure enough, out came one doe, then another, then another, then another, then another, and then a buck, and wow, another buck. Those bucks were so interested in those does because of the rut, they never missed a step in chasing them when I yelled "hey!" One was a good sized buck, maybe an 8 pointer, had a lot of mass, this I could tell even with him running, the other was a smaller buck, not as much mass, but he was a good 6 point, I waited a few more hours, and walked back up to the house. Some might say it sucked to have them run right by you, but with that being the first time I had spotted a buck in all those years, it got me excited. I had a major project due the next day, and was supposed to be home that afternoon, but I decided I'd rather try my luck one more time. I took a nap, had lunch, and got back out to my spot at about 4:00, and with it being cloudy, I had maybe an hour of good light, and I knew I'd be milking every minute. Once again, I had sat down, maybe 10 minutes, and I heard that same noise over on the pond dam, and this time I was going to be ready, and out came a lonely buck. The smaller of the two that I had seen this morning, and his main beam was broken, all that was left was a brow tine and the shattered antler, and three points on the other side. He trotted out, and got about 60 yards from me, still running, and I got up on one knee and shouldered my gun, he saw me and stopped, as soon as he did, I busted him right in the vitals. He dropped some weight being in the rut and weighed 110 field dressed and was a 3x2. Never forget it.


----------



## Turner

not sure how much she weighed, but she could fit in a 50 gallon trash bag and I could pick it up by myself.

Good eating though, all three meals............. :lol:


----------



## alsatian

My first deer was an 80 LBS doe. I took this doe with 15 minutes left in the hunting season, after hunting all 9 days of the hunting season, 5 of those 9 days remaining in the field from before first light until last light. I was MIGHTY pleased! This was in 2002. In each of the remaining years I have taken deer on opening day -- in 2003 and 2004 within 2 hours of the opening of the season. In 2005 I took a doe late in the evening of opening day and then took a buck late the evening of the second day of the season, thereby filling all my tags. Why was it such a problem on my first hunt? I don't know. The moon was full the season opened in 2002 -- maybe that full moon made the deer more nocturnal than usual?


----------



## Haakon Johnson

My first deer was a whitetail doe and she was about 160 pounds not field dressed


----------



## Fossilman

In 1989,in Montana..I shot a 5x10 Mulie buck,it weigh in at around 220 #'s after it was gutted and hung......................


----------



## R y a n

My first deer was around 1988.... she was a huge dry doe that was around 120 field dressed... still the biggest doe I've ever shot! I got lucky and got her in the head as she jumped along the edge of a slough.... I was so nervous I didn't even realize I had got her until someone said good shot! I thought she had gotten into the slough and disappeared!  Ahh the memories!


----------



## cut'em

1 st. yr. I was old enough to hunt, 5 pointer 6:45 am opening morning. :beer:


----------



## grappler

Im 22 shot first and only deer over Thanksgiving. 77 lbs. doe out of tripod. next goal is buck and a hog


----------



## shae1986

First deer was a mature doe, i can still remember the feeling after i shot her, priceless, and my dad was there to witness it. There were 3 deer and he never raised his gun bc he wanted me to get my first.


----------



## USSapper

How far back did you have to go to find this thread?!?!Mine was a 3x4 little buck with a youth tag


----------



## goatboy

Didn't have a camera with in those days but here he was when we got home.
It cost me $75 to have him mounted by a fella from Lehr by the name of Lawrence Ketterling and he still looks darn nice today!


----------



## kase

my first one was a little 6 point. got him with my bow in mid september. i too, still remember every little detail. i had my dad drop me off at the tree stand cuz i didn't have my drivers licsense yet. just my bow and a cell phone. one of the best days i can recall.

kase


----------



## jgat

My first deer was when I was 15, my 3rd year of deer hunting. My friend Jeremy was sitting in a ground stand about 500 yards away from me. After about 2 hours he had gotten bored and decided to take a little walk and spotted some steam rising from a little thicket. Then he spotted the deer bedded down in it. He slowly approached it and the deer got up and tried to keep its distance from him. He kept on after it very slowly, because he knew it was heading right for me. When I spotted it I had chills running up and down my whole body. I waited for what seemed like years until the deer presented a good broad side shot for me. I had my .270 resting on the down tree that I was sitting on and hit the deer perfectly in the heart at about 50 yards. The deer dropped in its tracks and I was shaking, so was the deer, so I decided to put another round into it, because I didn't want it to go anywhere. By the time I was done, I think the deer had one hole in it's heart and three more in its neck. Jeremy came walking up about 2 minutes later and we jumped around whooping and hollering for about 5 minutes. One of the greatest moments of my life! Now I always tell kids when I take them hunting for the first time that usually a deer will kick for a few seconds after it drops just so they know what to expect.


----------



## parker_lipetzky

My first deer ever was a doe. shot it with my bow pushing shelter belts. she was about 2 feet from me. Shot it with my trusty 45lbs browning bow.


----------



## bretts

It was my youth gun tag, the first night out during youth season I wanted to hold out but the first thing that came to the beet field was a little 4x4 and I ended shooting at it 4 times and it stayed there the whole time. My dad was laughing so hard and I wanted to quit hunting right there. Then 20 minutes later a big 5x5 came out and I missed him too! Im sure it was a sight to see for my dad, anways I ended up shooting a little 4x4 during early season, and I thought it was a dandy buck. It was an awesome day.


----------



## Jungda99

My first deer was a big mature doe. Prolly about 150lbs. It was as big as the other 2-3 yr old bucks we shot that year. I shot twice and the third shot she toppled over. When I walked up to her I noticed I hit her 3 times in the front shoulder (in about a 3" circle) My dad couldn't believe it. Needless to say there wasn't much meat taken off of the front quaters. Got her with a 20 gauge bottom feed bottom eject pump called the "Deerslayer". It was my uncles gun. Deerslayer is the actuall name that is stamped on the barrel of the gun. I can't remeber the manufacutuer though.


----------



## papapete

I was 10 years old when i shot my first deer with a bow. We were doing a deer drive and a nice doe with two fawns came down the trail. About two minutes after I shot her a real nice 5x5 came and stopped about five yards away and just stared at me. It was a little frustrating, but I was still pretty pumped from shooting my first deer. 
:bartime:


----------



## Chuck Smith

My first deer was a yearling doe. It was 17 years ago.

We were pushing this draw that we saw a huge buck run into. The buck made us as we were getting into position. Anyway we decided to push the draw anyway. Well we got done with it when my dad yells, "hey there is a deer laying right here in front of me." It was about 10 yards away. So he yelled to me and another kid, friend of the families who is my age 12 at the time, we got ahead of my dad and he push it our way. Well the other guy got two cracks at it as it ran down a fence line on his side. It crossed and I took a crack.....behind.....I took another shot.....getting closer but still behind.....the third shot.....right down...this was about a 70 yard shot with a shot gun. I ran up to it to make sure it was going to stay down.....Running through the snow and I was a chubby kid.....got up to put the final one in it....missed. Then the second one I connected. To look back I didn't need to do this because it was a double lung hit....but it was my first deer and it was not going to get away!

But what was cool is that everyone in our hunting party saw this whole thing. My twin brother who is in a wheel chair saw this from the truck. It was great. It took me another three years before I got another deer.


----------



## coyotekiller3006

my first deer was a mature doe i shot her with a 30.30 open sight
[siteimg]6357[/siteimg]
my second was a little button buck with my 30.06
[siteimg]6358[/siteimg]
my third was a 1X2 with my 30.06
[siteimg]6359[/siteimg]
my fourth was a little doe with my 30.06
[siteimg]6360[/siteimg]
my fifth was a 3X3 with eye gaurds with my 30.06
[siteimg]6361[/siteimg]
my sixth was a 2X3 with my 30.06, the sun was in my eyes, lol
[siteimg]6362[/siteimg]
my seventh was a heavy 4X4 with my 30.06
[siteimg]6363[/siteimg]
my eighth i sadly didnt get a pic of, but it was a whitetail doe with a .270
my ninth was a whitetail doe in idaho with a .270, my 7th, 8th, and 9th were all shot this year, my buck in washington, both does in idaho, i had 2 tags.
[siteimg]6364[/siteimg]
hope you all had fun lookin at these pics, im only 17 and can remember each one as if it was yesterday and i dont think ill ever forget!!!


----------



## swampfox

my first was a doe, and it was in the middle of rut, i was sitting in the stand when i heard something running through the woods, i thought it was that good for nothing dog we had that followed me in the woods. then i saw her, i didn't waste one sec. put the crosshairs on her head and pulled the trigger, when i looked up one of the biggest bucks i ever seen was running the other way, i was hunting with a 22 mag. and couldn't even get a shot off. i guess you can say my first deer has kept me in the woods every season sence hunting that big buck.


----------



## boondocks

My first deer was a tiny doe. At 14 I think I could pick it up with one arm J/K. Seriously though it was pretty small.


----------



## Architect414

My first deer was a 3 point buck. I shot it behind my house with a bow. It was the first morning of the first year I could legally hunt deer. Now 7 years and 13 deer later, I think I'm addicted. :lol:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

first year i got a doe..2 years
second year got 6pt...last year
im gonna go bow hunting this year also and hope to get more!!


----------



## 4seasons

1st deer was when I was 16 and shot it on my dad's land about 1/2 mile from the house. Went out that morning and got cold after a couple of hours and came back to the house. Went back out that afternoon and had not been in the stand 30 minutes when I heard leaves rattling up the hill. I figured it was probably another squirrel. I had several run up and down the tree I was sitting in that day. After about 5 minutes a 4x4 came out from behind the trees. It was just walking down the fence line eating acorns. I raised dads 30-30 with iron sights but remembered missing a doe last year at the distance and kept tracking it along the edge of the field for another 5-10 minutes. When I finally spotted me it was less the 10 yards away. I figured it was about to dart so I squeezed off the shot. It went in through the chest took heart and one lung and got lodged in the rear hip. It was down and kicked a few times and then just lay there. I chambered another round and waited a couple of minutes to see if it would get back up, even yelled a few times to see if it would spook. Climbed down went back to the house to get some help. My grandpa helped me drag it out and field dress it. Put it on the cattle scale back at the house and weighed 145. When my dad got home he couldn't believe how calm I would have been to wait for that shot. He still has the head on the wall at his house.


----------



## weasle414

My first was a button buck with my .50 cal. muzzleloader. Nothing special but I was proud of myself and so was my dad.


----------



## Tator

wow, this is an old post, but the first time I've read it.

Jiffy, great story man!!!!! I felt like I was right there sitting on that hill WITH you!!!! What a memory.

I shot my first deer (mule doe) with my grandpa. I'll always remember it with him which is special, he always said I shot it "from the hip" :lol:


----------



## sugerfree

I shot an old muley doe, man she was big, I remember how hard it was for me to pack her out, even though it was only about 400 yards.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

My first deer was a 4x4 that scored 95 points. It didn't matter to me!! I was only a 12 year old kid and was proud as punch!!!  :sniper:


----------



## trapper

I shot my first buck buck with a rifle and it scored 142 inches and wieghed 250 some pounds and i killed him in my home state of kansas the best state for whitetail bucks


----------



## Tracker21

little 3x3 it was one of the funnest deers i have shot thow. Nothing better than spotting him laying hte stubble and belly crawling with my dad over the hill to shoot him.


----------



## nmubowyer

button buck, but i felt like it was a mature buck


----------



## hunter121390

8 point non-typical with a 13.5" inside spread. shot it through the neck at 100 yards while it was running .dropped it on the spot


----------



## hunter121390

sorry. it got a little bit chopped but ya


----------



## foxy65

little button buck last year, a nice doe this year and a little 4x3 buck


----------



## bigbuck144

im hoping to get my first tommorow... hopefully it all turns out well...


----------

